# New Chicks!



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Here are the babies! Petal, the golden laced Wyandotte, Raisin, the black australorp, wigwam, the Easter egger, and Atari, the Plymouth Rock. 
They are very active and eating and drinking A LOT!
Can't wait for growth!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How fun is that?!! Very healthy looking chicks!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice and they look happy! Congrats!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good for you!!!They look awesome!!!Try to refrain from kissing them and ALWAYS wash your hands after handling them or feeding,watering and cleaning them.They carry salmonella bacteria dead or alive and I don't want you to get sick.I hope they are everything you imagined and more.I'm looking forward to watching them grow so keep taking those pics!!!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Good for you!!!They look awesome!!!Try to refrain from kissing them and ALWAYS wash your hands after handling them or feeding,watering and cleaning them.They carry salmonella bacteria dead or alive and I don't want you to get sick.I hope they are everything you imagined and more.I'm looking forward to watching them grow so keep taking those pics!!!


Got it! I wash my hands before and after handling them. My dog actually really likes them, haha! They are very sweet. However, they do peep loudly sometimes.


----------

